# Look ErgoPost 4ti and carbon rails



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anybody have experience with the Fizik carbon railed saddles and their compatibility with the ErgoPost 4ti?


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

*No problem*



MCJ said:


> Does anybody have experience with the Fizik carbon railed saddles and their compatibility with the ErgoPost 4ti?


I'm riding the LOOK 4ti with Fizik Antares Carbon.
No problem about that, and very comfy too.
/Roy


----------

